# Anyone living in EL Morche?



## On-My-Way (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi I'm considering moving to Coin but I've also been advised about Alhaurin el Grande. People have said there's quite a big presence of expats there but El Morche has come to my attention and I was wondering if anyone who's living or lived out there could tell me more about the place. 

Has it the appeal factor? any incentives for going or any reasons why I shouldn't? I just would like some general advice before I can make up my decision. I'm particularly looking to be in a local community or at least in a location where I can meet other expats and not have the issue of the language barrier, I cant speak a word of Spanish. I think one of the important things to take into account is having an atmosphere about where you live with things to do in your recreational time. 

If this area is recommended quite favourable by a lot expats then it's a case of finding the affordable rental accommodation. In my case because of my finances whilst I've been travelling I've had to find flat-shares, spare rooms and communal living. Anyone know of places available out there?

It would be great to hear people's input.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't live in El Morche but not too far away. Personally I could not see anything which would cause me to recommend it as a place to live, it is just one of a string of ribbon developments along that stretch of coastline which includes Mezquitilla, Algarrobo Costa, Lagos and as far as Torrox Costa. One pretty much merges into the other and most of the housing stock is apartment blocks, in my personal opinion the ones in El Morche tend to be built too close together so they look and feel squashed in. There are more facilities by way of shops, restaurants, etc. in both Algarrobo Costa and Torrox Costa, although El Morch does have some of its own.

Have you looked at Torre del Mar? It's on the same stretch of coastline but a bit closer to Málaga and probably has more going on than the other places mentioned, and more leisure facilities too. Has excellent public transport links to Málaga and other places along the coast. Although if you have no Spanish at all, Torrox Costa is probably your best bet as a high proportion of the people who live/own property there are foreigners (with Germans being by far the biggest group by nationality, although many of them are English speaking too).


----------



## On-My-Way (Jul 11, 2017)

That's great! Thank you for the heads up on that. It's probably just alright if you're going for a week's holiday to escape to the sun and over indulge yourself. I'll look further inland at the others that been recommended. Have you any other areas that you could point me in the right direction with?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

On-My-Way said:


> That's great! Thank you for the heads up on that. It's probably just alright if you're going for a week's holiday to escape to the sun and over indulge yourself. I'll look further inland at the others that been recommended. Have you any other areas that you could point me in the right direction with?


Torrox Pueblo is popular with foreign residents and only a few km from the coast with a regular bus service between the two. It has more character, in my opinion, than the coastal resorts and also has plenty of bars and restaurants.

Velez-Malaga, where I live, is the largest town and the capital of the Axarquia area but if you have no Spanish it's not the easiest of places to get by, and also there isn't a great deal of property available to rent here.


----------



## On-My-Way (Jul 11, 2017)

I've just been looking at Torrox Pueblo on Google maps and the pictures of the surrounding area and town looks really nice. Would you say there's and English speaking community there to a degree and the occasional work available? I'm a freelancer but it's also good to work some hours to keep me going with living expenses. I'm a little more informed now so thank you again for the tips and recommendations. I have a better idea and can start narrowing my search down now.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

On-My-Way said:


> I've just been looking at Torrox Pueblo on Google maps and the pictures of the surrounding area and town looks really nice. Would you say there's and English speaking community there to a degree and the occasional work available? I'm a freelancer but it's also good to work some hours to keep me going with living expenses. I'm a little more informed now so thank you again for the tips and recommendations. I have a better idea and can start narrowing my search down now.


There is definitely a sizeable English speaking community in and around Torrox Pueblo. For example, take a look at the Hotel and Restaurant La Casa's website http://www.hotellacasatorrox.com/ - they're run by two English sisters and featured in one of the Alex Polizzi Hotel Inspector programmes last year when she professed herself impressed by their set-up. As regards work opportunities, I really don't know. If you needed a full time job in order to support yourself I really couldn't encourage you, but it might be possible to find some part time/casual work to supplement your other income. I strongly recommend you try to learn as much Spanish as you can before you arrive, though, as opportunities for those who speak English only are very, very thin on the ground. Particularly if looking for something in the hospitality industry, timing your arrival for early spring which is when businesses generally are looking to take on staff for the summer season (although places in Torrox Pueblo will be open all year round) would be better than arriiving in the autumn when things are beginning to wind down.


----------



## On-My-Way (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you for the advice and information, It's given me something to think about and I can make an informed decision on weighing up the pros and cons about where to live especially with work opportunities and the language barrier. It's great that you could help.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

For most work opportunities in Torrox Pueblo and surrounding towns you will definitely need Spanish. I have an Italian friend who speaks Italian (obviously!), Spanish, French and English and she never has difficulties in finding work. I think language is the key...


----------



## On-My-Way (Jul 11, 2017)

Well I'll have to rely on my own freelance profession to earn me the extra support the standard of living and keep me going until I'm more established and settled. Language has definitely been an key contender for me and to be honest I've really struggled with communication. However in saying that I have met several people who's English speaking skills have be enough to have a meaningful conversation with. But I see where you going and what you mean about the language being so important things get on especially with work etc. Cheers for the information.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> For most work opportunities in Torrox Pueblo and surrounding towns you will definitely need Spanish. I have an Italian friend who speaks Italian (obviously!), Spanish, French and English and she never has difficulties in finding work. I think language is the key...


That's the thing - young British people coming to Spain who speak only English will be competing with their contemporaries from other European countries who almost always speak at least two other languages, and often more, besides their native tongue.


----------

